# Topics > Toys >  My Keepon, toy version of Keepon Pro, BeatBots LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BeatBots LLC

Home page - beatbots.net/my-keepon
mykeepon.com

facebook.com/MyKeepon

twitter.com/mykeepon

Keepon Pro version

----------


## Airicist

My Keepon Robot 

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> My keepon robot is a toy version of the original Keepon back in 2007. "My keepon" was made by beatbots and was sold as a toy in the UK and US back in 2011. I found this little guy at a goodwill and picked him up for my collection.
> 
> Very simple yet cute robot.

----------

